# XSY-AT1 VFD fault code



## Dudemanrod (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi I ran a 240 circuit to my lathe 13x40 Enco it's got 3 phase 1 1/2 horse motor with vfd display comes on all defaults are correct except P11 stays on blinking  2. And #2 fault code under voltage  protection. My first vfd so I'm stuck here.


----------



## mksj (Nov 2, 2019)

Need a picture of your VFD and wiring. Make sure there is NO neutral wire connected to the VFD. Ground is always to the metal case/designated PE (protected earth). Some VFDs specify which terminals are to be connected to the single phase power in, so like on the 240VAC single phase HItachi WJ200 it is L1 and N, but N is to be connected to the other phase of your 240VAC not neutral, which is a common wiring fault I see. If it is wired for 240VAC correctly, then chances are the VFD is faulty. I have worked with a few people who have purchased this VFD and could never get them to run decently with their 3 phase motors.


----------



## Dudemanrod (Nov 2, 2019)

Ok got it going p08 p09 password and downtime stop when you unplug or outage.  P10 and p11 I was able to set to the panel to get it going I still have input whatever parameters for my motor and switches .


----------

